# Trigger on a power bar?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My Onkyo 805 has a power on/off 12v trigger. How does one use that on a power bar, are there some power bars that have this function built in or do I have to build something with a 12v contact relay?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure how you're envisioning using it, but that trigger is for automatically turning on/off projectors, amps, etc when you turn your AVR on/off. I'm not sure what powerbar/surge protector functions it could serve.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

My Monster unit has 12v triggers in and out so you can fire it up and it will send 12v to your reciever or Processor if it has inputs for turning it on and off, I then fire 12v signals out of Processor to fire amps and DVD players........is that what your looking to do?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eugovector said:


> I'm not sure how you're envisioning using it, but that trigger is for automatically turning on/off projectors, amps, etc when you turn your AVR on/off. I'm not sure what powerbar/surge protector functions it could serve.


Sorry, should have been more clear. I just want to have my amp turn automatically when I turn on my Receiver but the amp does not have a trigger built in.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, if your amp doesn't have trigger, and doesn't accept remote commands, sounds like the only ways to do it would be:
1) switched outlet from the AVR (if it's equipped)
2) Smartstrip (a power strip that senses when one outlet draws current and turns other outlets on/off in conjunction
3) something like you're talking about, a relay with 12VDC coil and 120VAC contacts, rated for breaking the current draw of your amp... but it's not quite that simple... you'll want a reverse bias diode on the coil of the relay to avoid inductive kick (>12V PIV, not sure about the current needs) I would think you'd want a capacitor across the contacts but I'm not 100% on that one... I would definitely advise caution if trying to rig this yourself... 

For me, the $20-$40 I think you could get the Smartstrip for would be well worth it vs rigging it yourself.
Alternatively, you can probably find receptacles that will switch based on remote commands...


----------

